# Family Sponsored Visa Question



## Cobra (Feb 23, 2008)

I know this is a tough one to answer, but i am hoping there is someone on this forum that might be able to help.
My circumstances have changed since my wife and i applied for residency 2 years ago. Our Son sponsored us. Now we cannot sell house (living in west of Ireland) and we were depending on this money to fund ourselves until i got my retirement money from UK and Ireland.
We are going to visit our Son/Wife/ Feb. 2012 for 3 week and will activate visa and returning home again. What we were hoping to do was return again before visa run out Feb. 2014 and i retire Jan. 2014 . So i was wondering what our situation would be if we were to return just before visa had expired. Could we still stay in NZ or what new circumstances would arise. Hope someone can shed some light on this . I remember reading something similar on forum some time ago.


----------



## nicolelocin214 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi there,
I have sponsored my partner under the family category & I believe the conditions are similar. As far as I know you can return before the 2 years is up and all it does it prolongs the time before you can apply for permanent residence as you have to have been in NZ for a certain amount of days per year in consecutive years before u can get permanent residency. As far as I can tell from the documentation we were given, my partner can come in & out of NZ as much as he likes in these first 2 years. 
Hope that helps & makes sense. I'm sure someone who knows for sure will be able to post & confirm.


----------



## Cobra (Feb 23, 2008)

From what i gather from searching NZ immigration since, there seem to be something about an 18 month stay if you return before your visa runs out. Mine is Family Parent Policy. Cannot seem to understand and is not very clear.


----------



## nicolelocin214 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'll see if I can find the brochure they gave us with the visa to see if all family categories are the same.


----------



## Cobra (Feb 23, 2008)

nicolelocin214 said:


> I'll see if I can find the brochure they gave us with the visa to see if all family categories are the same.


I am hoping someone might be able to help me with an answer, or give me a pointer. Need to know for future ref. even though i may not need it.


----------

